# Help With Marketing



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking for tips on how to market my clothing line. I'm using instagram to market. I have around 42 followers now. I have 4 shirt designs. I'm giving post cards to stores. That's about it. I have little cash, around 700 dollars.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

tase said:


> Looking for tips on how to market my clothing line. I'm using instagram to market. I have around 42 followers now. I have 4 shirt designs. I'm giving post cards to stores. That's about it. I have little cash, around 700 dollars.


What are you designs geared toward? 
Share your instagram


----------



## angelsafoot (Jun 30, 2012)

Biggest problem there is. Go local show off your designs to everyone you see. Anything free would be the best way to go. We do cat original designs and of course we go to cat shows and they love it. Cost is low unless we have to travel and then there is a bigger cost. It's hard


----------



## OGPrinting (Jan 15, 2016)

Make sure that you use hashtags that will help viewers see you. Make sure that your photos look professional. Similarly, if you are able to, hunt people with many followers wear your product and have them showcase your products. Hope that helps.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Create a Facebook page post all the images on the page share it with your friends than start making a post and start boosting your post, it will take some dollar to spend on one post and Facebook will share it to so many people in this way your design will be spread on so many place than create a promotion post and include some small giveaways or any lucky draw and ask people to like and tagg five people to enter your name in the lucky draw than boost that post with this post people will attract towards your post and start liking, tagging and sharing your Facebook page. In this way you can easily market your business. I hope you understand my idea that how to do a affective marketing


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

In the beginning you have to really get your purpose of your line into the viewers eyes. Figure out your Niche then find influential people within that niche. Ask if they will wear your product and send you back a pic to use for your site. 

Focus on your community. Do you want to throw out firecrackers all over? Or do you want to set off a big aftershock wave in one place that will get everyone talking around you? There's a ton of steps and everyone takes a lot of time. People get discouraged because they want everything to happen right now. Expecting things to happen in a day, month, year... you will be disappointed. Plant seeds then give them time to grow... but keep planting. You'll start to see everything come together.


----------



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

Why should I give them away free?


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

tase said:


> Why should I give them away free?


Free does have it's reward, don't just give them to anyone. If you were to land a celebrity to rep your line or an influential person in your niche, are you going to make them pay? 

What I did, I contacted people that celebrities were hanging out witih that were tagged in their pics, next thing I knew they were relaying the message about my brand to the main source. I found myself knocking at an NBA stars door, kicking it the green room with a well known rapper, and flying to vegas to meet one of the best NFL, NBA, trainers in the nation. This was all pre-launch for the most part. Pitch your story, tell them where you are coming from. 2 years ago I was changing tires, never would've imagine that i'd be linking with these people. But you have to take some risks. 

But no, you never have to do anything that you don't feel is right. You can market your line through instagram, facebook, snapchat etc. Contact youtube people to shout you out. Be personal witih them, build real relationships then keep them in the loop. This goes with your followers as well. Talk to them like you would your friends and family. Use hashtags that are trending and follow people in your niche. Post up fliers around your city, slap stickers... wisely. Build content on your site.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

tase said:


> Looking for tips on how to market my clothing line. I'm using instagram to market. I have around 42 followers now. I have 4 shirt designs. I'm giving post cards to stores. That's about it. I have little cash, around 700 dollars.


Along with Instagram you can use also use Google+, Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest and YouTube for social media. Build up a strong relationship and profile in Social Media platforms.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are some articles - specific to marketing and the screen printing/apparel decorating market -
hope you find them helpful

https://anatol.com/blog/promoting-y...tance-of-traditional-marketing?category_id=47


https://anatol.com/blog/smart-strat...ng-business-s-1-marketing-tool?category_id=47

https://anatol.com/blog/increase-yo...ty-with-social-media-marketing?category_id=47

https://anatol.com/blog/why-your-sc...s-a-content-marketing-strategy?category_id=47


----------

